# Twin NST



## LTibbetts (May 14, 2009)

What is the correct CPT coding for a twin NST? Two separate leads are placed to capture the heart rates. Our facility nursing staff performs the technical component of the test. The clinic physicians perform the professional component and bill separately. 
CPT Assistant states 59025, 59025-59 on the hospital side. The billing department could then add the TC modifier for those payors that require it. Nursing would like something more concrete to justify the use of the two codes as the charges are chargemaster driven and generated by them. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## imjsanderson (May 20, 2009)

If the NST is done in the office code:  59025, 59025-59.  If the NST is done in the hospital and you are coding the prof. component only code:  59025-26, 59025-26-59 and indicate twins with the ICD-9.  Sometimes these are viewed as duplicate charges but when appealed they get paid.


----------

